# 2005 Stock Wheels



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I just purchased a perfect set of 2005 ~ 17" Stock GTO wheels on ebay for $305.00 (Centercaps included). Did I get a good deal?


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone? Just curious for an opinion?


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Good job. When I got into an accident with my '05 the listing was 350.00 per rim.

Can you get some more?


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, I guess I got a good deal. Rims are brand spanking new. It was from a private seller.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

BlownGTO said:


> I just purchased a perfect set of 2005 ~ 17" Stock GTO wheels on ebay for $305.00 (Centercaps included). Did I get a good deal?


That is an excellent price. Now get them powder coated black, gun metal gray or do a chrome exchange for around $500.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

It was a good deal if you needed them.
If they are going to sit in the garage and collect dust, they were a waste of money.

slo


----------

